# Good



## printo12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Business is good


----------



## Jiji (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree with you!


----------



## max1234u (Jul 13, 2010)

very good business


----------



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

printo12 said:


> Business is good


I agree with you... a business is good if you are the one who runs it and if it is profitable.


----------

